# Darkling Beetle



## InfiniteInsight (May 20, 2010)

Hey Guys, 
I've started a mealworm colony named Bob for my Hedgehog, Aesop. I've heard that all stages of the mealworm's life cycle are edible for a hedgehog. But, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't potentially about to make a mistake by giving Aesop a live Darkling Beetle when some of the pupae are finished pupating.

P.S. This website was an invaluable resource in helping me get a hedgehog. My friend has a pinto named Grendel and I met him and instantly knew that I was going to get one too. The more I read about them it just became clear that it was a perfect pet for me. :3 Within a week I had done all my research and sought Stasi out from Terrapin Hedgehogs. She is great!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Feeding the beetle is fine as long as it's alive. 
Congrats on your hog  Stasi is a wonderful breeder,would love to see some pics


----------



## InfiniteInsight (May 20, 2010)

Lil' guy is quilling hardcore right now x3 still, he is so well tempered. Out of curiosity, why are they only okay to feed to him when they are alive? Seems kinda like a waste.

Is this true of mealies too? live only?

Stasi is indeed awesome. I'm glad my girlfriend and I showed up fairly early because once we got there people just started flooding in. We got the pick of the crop 

Some piccys!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1290389&id=1110467705
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1290389&id=1110467705
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1290389&id=1110467705
http://k1.cdn.okcimg.com/php/load_o...800/8x268/993x1252/0/9348831881180009748.jpeg


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the pics  he is adorable!

Hedgemom wrote this in another post,she's very smart and a great asset to this forum 



HedgeMom said:


> Dead mealworms break down and decay like any other dead thing and shouldn't be fed because of the risk of introducing harmful bacteria to the hedgehog.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new little one


----------



## InfiniteInsight (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! I <3 him. Makes sense why you shouldn't feed a dead insect to your hedgie. Fooie, just seems like a waste of a good beetle, guess Ill have to feed them before they expire


----------

